# Betta living conditions



## Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

My son got a betta in a betta bowl for his birthday and within 6 days it had flexibacter columnaris (it died). We replaced the fish last Friday, and one week later he has the same bacteria. Although we only have him in a one litre betta bowl, I use the water conditioner, suction out any left over food right away, suction out debris every day, do 25-30% water changes every second day, and clean the bowl and it's rocks every 5 days. Is it because of the size of the bowl and frequent water changes that the fish have got stressed? I was told it was neccessary to clean and change the water that frequently for a small bowl, but then I read that this stresses them and they get sick. I'm not into buying a 2 gallon tank with filter, heater, etc for one little betta, so just want to know if it's possible for a betta to live in a betta bowl and how often I need to clean it. Thanks!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In a small bowl like that you would need to change water in it daily. They also need a temp of 75 to 78 degrees and unless you keep your house at that temp all the time the bowl will have the temps changing a lot causing a lot of stress on the fish. I wouldn't keep a betta in less than 5 gal to where I can have a filter, and heater and put plants in there to keep the fish happy.


----------



## Tellerz (Sep 15, 2010)

I have my beta (Barracuda) in a large fish bowl, I change out water once a week, full cleanings once a month. He's two years old, and he's doing great. He's very happy and sociable, and what I've found is that they seem to like to have little caves and plants to help them feel more secure. Barracuda hangs out in his cave watching the world go by. When I visit him and gently tap my finger on his glass he comes out to say hello and of course he expects to be fed. 

It seems to me like your fish were really stressed, contributing to disease


----------



## GShelter (Sep 18, 2010)

Tellerz said:


> I have my beta (Barracuda) in a large fish bowl, I change out water once a week, full cleanings once a month. He's two years old, and he's doing great. He's very happy and sociable, and what I've found is that they seem to like to have little caves and plants to help them feel more secure. Barracuda hangs out in his cave watching the world go by. When I visit him and gently tap my finger on his glass he comes out to say hello and of course he expects to be fed.
> 
> It seems to me like your fish were really stressed, contributing to disease


Interesting


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

That is a very small bowl. My guess is you will have to replace dead bettas on a regular basis if you stick with a bowl that small. Although it can be done most people say it is cruel to the fish and bowls like that should not even be sold. Try looking out on e-bay, in the local paper or at garage sales for a better setup. In the mean time use bottled water for the changes and keep the bowl at an even temperature.


----------

